# Taming budgies



## Screweyes (Dec 15, 2015)

I have 2 budgies one a couple months longer than the other but got them both when they were really young, white one is birdie(had for 2 moths), blue one is faidren (had for 5 months) I have no idea of the sexes. Both were in separate cages until last night. The white one will let me reach around her/him and feed her but wnot come out of the cage, Or volunteer to step on my hand/finger.blue on has no desire to be friendly. I can get the white one into the bathtub (empty) and she will stay with me but seems to me it's only out of other places to be.if I let them out of the cage they just run from me and are impossible to return. I am also afraid to get bit. How do I go from here?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Taming and bonding with budgies is all about helping them learn to trust you. 
You have to spend time on a regular basis each and every day and have a lot of patience. Take a look at the stickies at the top of the training and bonding section of the forum for some good tips. 
I'd start with these:
http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

if you want to tame your budgies then give them time to settle in new cage and then hold a pies of millet sprays or sunflower seed or anything they like at 1st they will not come to your hand try this 3 times in a day for 5 minutes after 2 to 4 days they will eat from your hand then do this for next 3 days and after put a treat in your hand and put your hand at cage bottom they will come and eat if don't try again after that put your finger near his foot and say step up they will come on your hand by command then offer them a treat 
 i hope this will help you


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

The first thing you need to know is to take it at your budgie's pace. 

Also, if you plan on taming them, it will be easier to tame them individually in separate cages. Once they are both tame, you can put them back in the same cage, as long as you are interacting with them daily.

Sit by their cage everyday and talk, read, or sing to them. This will get them used to your presence. Do this for a couple of days for about 20 minutes a day

Once they are comfortable, you can try feeding them their favorite foods through the cage bars. If they are fine taking them inside the cage, this is fine too. Do this for about 20 minutes a day for about two days (this doesn't have to be all at one time)

Now you can open the door to the cage. Place your hand directly on the bottom, and leave it there for about 20 minutes a day for a couple of days, or until your budgie is comfortable with your hand being there.

As the days go by, slowly progress your hand towards them, make sure to reward them when they don't freak out. 

Once you are able to put your hand right next to their feet, you can try extending your index finger and press up against your budgie's belly, while saying "Step Up!" or "Up!". This will cause the budgie to instinctively step up onto your finger. If your budgie doesn't step up, move back a step, and go back to this step when they are ready. If they step up and stay, or step up then step back down, reward them with verbal praise and treats. Repeat this process until your budgie will step up when your finger is offered. 

Hopefully this helped!


----------



## Screweyes (Dec 15, 2015)

Tried some of what you guys have suggested and just fed both budgies millet out of my hand, they didn't want to step on me but didn't bite or flee. What does it mean when they "taste" your hand, not a bite and I can see there tongue probe around.

How should I get them to come out of the cage if they don't want to come?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the links you were provided and you will find the answers to the questions you've asked.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us and with all the resources available and the knowledgable people here, I'm sure you'll be able to develop a bond with your budgies. 

They are beautiful little birds and I love their names, too. 

I hope to see more of them around here and if you want, you can post a training journal to record your progress. 

If you look through the links and can't find the answer to a question you have, remember to always ask 

:wave:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

The one thing you must have when training and bonding with any animal but especially Budgies is Patience. They are naturally scared and reserved around humans unless they have been hand raised and had every day interaction.
You must go slowly, every budgie has it's own personality. Some are more reserved than others. Hens tend to be a little more standoffish as a rule but not always.
You need to work on them happily eating from your hand before you move on. If they do not want to come out of their cage then leave them be, this means they are not yet confident to leave the safety of their home. Read the information provided it will be a huge help.


----------



## saiaurade (Dec 15, 2015)

if you want to get them out of cage then clip there wings and tame them, it will help you id not then say step up if they are not coming to your hand try different treat change tim of training i hope this will help you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


saiaurade said:



if you want to get them out of cage then clip there wings and tame them, it will help you id not then say step up if they are not coming to your hand try different treat change tim of training i hope this will help you

Click to expand...

I totally disagree with this advice.

Please read the links provided below. 
They provide good information on how to tame your budgies.*


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

Give them time and space always showing them love and they will trust you, might take long, might be fast but when it happens its a beautiful feeling so continue, some tips read to them or sing with them just be around show to them that your a there only to love them.


----------

